# Drive shaft?



## RDWD (May 11, 2009)

My buddy's got on 08 Sportsman 800, he brought to my attention that the pin that holds the rear drive shaft in is sticking out about 3/4 of an inch. I didn't look right to me but I have no experience with popos. Is this normal? If not what is the best way to fix it and what caused it. He tends to baby this bike and it has never seen serious mud. Completely stock.


----------



## RDWD (May 11, 2009)

Well Polaris425 gave me the answer. It is a spring pin that sometimes moves to one side of the hole. All you gotta do is tap it back in. Not much polaris know how on here huh. Maybe some more guys with the popos will join.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

yea we need popo folk!


----------



## sweeper (Apr 10, 2009)

From what I heard when I had my popo they were taking that pin out and putting a 1/4 hardened bolt in it's place. I beleive it can get out far enough to wear a hole in the moter or trans casing, I forget which.


----------



## RDWD (May 11, 2009)

Hmm, I didn't think it stuck out that far but he did say he heard a weird noise. I will check on that and see if I can see any fresh marks before I tap it back in. It should be fine with the stock pin since most of the action it sees are on the nice paved road around the hood.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

yeah I dont see nick ever having problems... lol


----------



## sweeper (Apr 10, 2009)

I just hate to see someone have to spend alot of doe for a quick easy fix. I hope this helped you out.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

haha.. I doubt this guy will ever even break anything, unless he gets drunk & decides to try and conqour some wild obstacle.... He doesnt even ride much w/ RDWD & me, at least not when we are tackling the creek & all the fun stuff.


----------



## sweeper (Apr 10, 2009)

Does he have road tires on it? Waste of a good bike. LOL


----------



## RDWD (May 11, 2009)

He has the stocker tires and yes it is a waste of a good bike. The only upgrade is a rack bag to hold his beer. Thats ok though every group needs someone to rag on.


----------



## sweeper (Apr 10, 2009)

Why do they all have to ride popo's though? (sorry) lol We have one inour group, he has a 08 800 sportsman 2" RD lift, 28" mudwiser tires,RD snorkels that are 2' high(above rack),frontand rear bumpers,nerf bars, cooler rack(for big cooler) ,and is the cleanest bike I have ever seen!!!! Never been in the mud,but I don't have to pack a cooler!!


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

b/c popo's are like cadillacs. so if all your gonna do is cruise around, then a popo is exactly what you want, especially the new power steering one!


----------



## Riblet (Aug 31, 2009)

A 5/16 X 2" bolt with a locknut will do the trick. And yes, the roll pin can and will rub a groove and potentially a hole in the tranny casing.


----------



## MUDDIE49 (Aug 30, 2009)

I have a Polaris it just a roll pin , just tap it down and maybe a drop of blue loctite if your worried about it comming out and rubbing on the trans..MUDDIE49:rockn:


----------



## utu (Jul 19, 2009)

*roll pin*



Riblet said:


> A 5/16 X 2" bolt with a locknut will do the trick. And yes, the roll pin can and will rub a groove and potentially a hole in the tranny casing.


:agreed:I agree.Alot of us have done that. No more worries about the roll pin....:agreed:


----------



## bobcat (Jul 23, 2009)

Ive seen that before, if you don't whant it to move again tap it it and put some GREEN loctite on it.


----------



## RDWD (May 11, 2009)

Ill pass it on guys thanks for all the input.


----------

